# Custom tank setup



## BillyVille (Feb 15, 2008)

Ive got this idea to make a big stand that will fill a whole wall. It will have a 75 gallon tank on top, shelves under it, and down some will be a 55 gallon on each side, with smaller shelves under those and doors in the middle. I will also have wooden canopys on all three tanks. Has any one done anything like this? Also can someone help me with the measurements? 

In the 75 gallon I want 5 or 6 Angels, a big school of cardinals, and some american and new world cichlids. In my two 55 gallons I want African Cichlids some sort of chaser fish. Can anyone help me with the stocking of each tank? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Hmmmmm.... Sounds nice. How are you going to clean and maintain the 75g? Getting to any equipment hanging on the back, turning the light off and on, daily feeding on the 75? Might get to be a chore with it being that high in the air.


----------



## BillyVille (Feb 15, 2008)

lol Ive been thinking about that myself! I guess I will invest in a step ladder or stool! But do you think this setup is possible? And can I build a stand to hold that much weight? I want the 75 gallon to be eye level, so about 6 foot tall. I dont want to be starring at sand! lol


----------



## Fishfreak55 (Mar 26, 2008)

yes its possible to build a stand that will support that much weight. if you want it taht high it will still take a stepstool or stand but it won't be just real difficult if your willing to do a little extra work. Good Luck on your project


----------



## BillyVille (Feb 15, 2008)

Fishfreak55 said:


> yes its possible to build a stand that will support that much weight. if you want it taht high it will still take a stepstool or stand but it won't be just real difficult if your willing to do a little extra work. Good Luck on your project


Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Would the 55's be on the "side" (if you may)? So you see the 12" deep part?

Remember, this stand would have to be either around 10 feet long+, or 4 feet deep. The 55's and 75's have the same length and width, but different depths. It would also need to be very stable (as you mentioned), because it can weigh well over 1,750lbs.

Instead of the tank being at 6' tall, I would go for 5' or 5'8". A lot of people are shorter than 6' tall, and it would be a pain doing water changes and cleaing/feeding, etc.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Also, you should make sure your floor can hold that much weight, cuz that sounds HEAVY.


----------



## BillyVille (Feb 15, 2008)

I was going to make the stand 12 1/2 foot by 5 1/2 foot. Not sure on the depth yet


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

OK, I had a heck of a time visualizing that, but now I get it. This is like a wall unit with storage under the 75, and the 55s off to the side. If you were to work it out just right, you might be able to put a cannister filter for the 75 behind one (or both) of the 55s.

So you're looking at something like the one on the top?








If you wanted to dink around with some wiring and track lighting you could go all art deco-y on it like on the bottom. Particularly if you could find some old bedposts to stick on the ends.

Make sure you cross brace that middle section all to heck so that the 75 doesn't wiggle. That's going to be 600 lbs in water alone up there.


----------



## BillyVille (Feb 15, 2008)

That scetch is awesome. Much better than what I had in mind! What did you use to create it? Anyway can you help me decide the dimensions? I was thinking around somewhere of 12feet long and 5 foot high, and a foot and a half deep.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

BillyVille said:


> That scetch is awesome. Much better than what I had in mind! What did you use to create it? Anyway can you help me decide the dimensions? I was thinking around somewhere of 12feet long and 5 foot high, and a foot and a half deep.


I would do it a bit longer and deeper, just because you would be at the exact length and width with all 3 tanks combined, not counting a middle brace. I would go maybe 6" (give or take) more on the length, with no more than 4" deeper.


----------

